# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Τέλος εποχής για το περιοδικό RAM

## voithostyrempora2

Ο κύκλος ενός ακόμη ιστορικού εντύπου για την αγορά της πληροφορικής στη χώρα μας κλείνει, αφού όπως αποκαλύπτεται στην τελευταία σελίδα του RAM που κυκλοφόρησε, η εκδοτική εταιρεία 4πι διακόπτει τη μηνιαία έκδοσή του.


Τόσο η πολύ κακή κατάσταση της αγοράς, όσο και η παράλληλη ενασχόληση της εταιρείας με άλλα projects, ανάγκασαν τους υπεύθυνους να πάρουν αυτή την απόφαση, χωρίς ωστόσο να απομακρύνουν όλο το προσωπικό που ασχολούταν με το RAM.

Εν ολίγοις, η αγορά της πληροφορικής παραμένει στη χώρα μας με ελάχιστα έντυπα, κάτι που σίγουρα δείχνει τόσο την κακή κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται, όσο και την τεράστια κρίση που έχει επηρεάσει τους πάντες. Να ευχηθούμε καλή συνέχεια στους συναδέλφους.



Πηγή

----------


## Νικαετός

R.I.P. 

Συνδρομητής για αρκετά χρόνια παλαιότερα, σίγουρα ο χώρος γίνεται φτωχότερος.

----------


## sonic

Πληροφορική και έντυπο δεν πάνε μαζί δυστυχώς.

----------


## sdikr

Οι καιροί είπαμε ότι αλλάζουν,  ποιος ο λόγος κάποιος να πληρώσει κάτι όταν μπορεί να το έχει τζάμπα;

----------


## tiffany

Δυσάρεστη είδηση. Το διάβαζα από τις αρχές του μέχρι τα μέσα του 2000. Ειδικά η δεκαετία του 90 ήταν απίστευτη. Ενασχόληση με τους MAC, το "άγνωστο" Linux, το BeOS και γενικά εναλλακτικό computing.

Ακόμη θυμάμαι στα πρώτα μου linuxoβήματα την φράση "Τρέχουμε το σενάριο κελύφους" και έξυνα το κεφάλι μου τι εννοούσε ο ποιητής!!!

----------


## tsavman

Πιτσιρικάς το περίμενα με ανυπομονησία μήνα-μήνα. Σε εποχές pstn, το cd-dvd που έδινε ήταν δώρο εξ'ουρανού.
Δυστυχώς, το internet κατέστησε αυτόν τον κλάδο έντυπης ενημέρωσης αχρείαστο.

R.I.P

----------


## 29gk

Πανε πολλα χρονια που εχω σταματησει να αγοραζω περιοδικα. Θυμαμαι παλαιοτερα που επαιρνα τα RAM, PCmagazine και PCWorld ενω ακομα παλαιοτερα και αρκετες αμερικανικες εκδοσεις επιπροσθετα. Ομως λιγο το ιντερνετ, λιγο η ελλειψη χρονου και στην πορεια το υψηλο κοστος που πλεον δεν μπορουσα να υποστηριζω κι αναγκαταστηκα να τα σταματησω ολα.

Το RAM ηταν το τελευταιο που επαψα να παιρνω.

----------


## Breezaki

Λυπηρό.. Το RAM ήταν το πρώτο περιοδικό τεχνολογίας που αγόρασα και ενίσχυσε αρκετά το ενδιαφέρον μου για τη πληροφορική.. 
Τελευταία είχε ιδιαίτερα καλή αρθρογραφία με μεγάλη ποικιλία θεμάτων. Θα έλεγα ότι πόνταρα στο μοναδικά περιοδικό που θα έμενε μέχρι τέλους στα περίπτερα. 
Δυστηχώς διαψέυστηκα :Sad:

----------


## chat1978

Μπορώ να στεναχωρηθώ για τους παρακάτω λόγους
Σαν παιδί μεγάλωσα και εγώ με αυτά τα περιοδικά πριν την έλευση του ιντερνετΚαλό είναι να έχουμε και έντυπα.


Δεν θα στεναχωρηθώ όμως για τους παρακάτω λόγους
Όταν ακόμα συνυπήρχαν έντυπα και ιντερνετ είχε καταντήσει τα έντυπα να μεταφράζουν τα ξένα site.Δυστυχώς το έντυπο μοντέλο σε αυτή την αγορά δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει χωρίς αλλαγή μοντέλου και νεοτροπίας. Ίσως αν θα βγει κανένα e-paper τότε να τα ξανασυζητήσουμε.

----------


## JohnF

Μου κράτησε συντροφιά σε πολλές υπηρεσίες θαλαμοφύλακα στον στρατό ... R.I.P.

----------


## Helix

Στεναχωρέθηκα αρκετά με την είδηση. Το θεωρώ όμως λογικό για 3 λόγους:

1. Μεγάλη διάδοση του Internet και εύκολη πρόσβαση στην ενημέρωση / software.
2. Ολόενα και μεγαλύτερο "ψαλίδισμα" της ύλης. Είχε φτάσει σε σημείο τα τελευταία χρόνια το κάθε τεύχος να έχει τις μισές σελίδες σε σχέση με αντίστοιχα τεύχη του 2000.
3. Διπλασιασμός, σχεδόν, της τιμής του περιοδικού, σε σχέση με το 2000. Αν το συνδυάσουμε με το "ψαλίδισμα" των σελίδων κάθε τεύχους περίπου στις μισές, μιλάμε ουσιαστικά για τετραπλασιασμό του κόστους ανά σελίδα.

Θυμάστε μήπως το περιοδικό Bit, της ίδιας εκδοτικής εταιρείας, την περίοδο 1999-2000 και πώς πήγε άπατο μετά από μερικούς μόλις μήνες κυκλοφορίας; Αργότερα το ενσωματώσανε στο ίδιο το RAM.

----------


## Νikosanagn

Και εμένα σαν πιτσιρικάς ήταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με την τεχνολογία σταδιακά όμως όπως και πολλοί άλλοι σταματήσαμε να ενημερωνόμαστε μέσω των περιοδικών λόγω του ίντερνετ. Κρίμα πάντως.

----------


## murray

Δηλώνω κι εγώ αναγνώστης του συγκεκριμένου περιοδικού. Πραγματικά κρίμα... Η αλήθεια είναι, όμως, ότι σταμάτησα να έχω την "ανάγκη" του ήδη από το 2004, όταν πλέον είχα μάθει να ανατρέχω στο internet για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία, ενημέρωση πάνω στο χώρο της πληροφορικής και παρουσιάσεις/συγκρίσεις hardware/software.

----------


## Nikiforos

Είχα πάρει αρκετά τεύχη, κάποτε ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μου περιοδικά! κρίμα.... μετά σταμάτησα μιας και έβρισκα πληροφορίες στο internet! τα περιοδικα πλεον που παιρνω και φυσικα εχω ολα τα τευχη ειναι μόνο το Hitech και το Linux Inside.

----------


## Jazzer

To διάβαζα επί πολλά χρόνια και ομολογώ ότι παλιά ήταν πολυαναμενόμενη η κυκλοφορία του κάθε μήνα για όλους τους πιστούς αναγνώστες του. Τέλος εποχής όμως και για αυτό... :Sad:

----------


## nnn

Αναγνώστης για πολλά χρόνια, από ένα σημείο και μετά σταμάτησα να το παίρνω όχι γιατί είχα internet, αλλά γιατί είχε καταντήσει διαφημιστικό, anyway R.I.P.

----------


## xrhstos

> Αναγνώστης για πολλά χρόνια, από ένα σημείο και μετά σταμάτησα να το παίρνω όχι γιατί είχα internet, αλλά γιατί είχε καταντήσει διαφημιστικό, anyway R.I.P.


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ! Δυστυχώς...

----------


## tiffany

> Αναγνώστης για πολλά χρόνια, από ένα σημείο και μετά σταμάτησα να το παίρνω όχι γιατί είχα internet, αλλά γιατί είχε καταντήσει διαφημιστικό, anyway R.I.P.


Το καλό με το RAM ήταν ότι ήταν περιοδικό πληροφορικής και όχι υπολογιστών. Έβρισκες μέσα θέματα για UNIX, hackers, οικονομικά κτλ. Όμως ήρθαν τα 2 αμερικάνικα περιοδικά γύρω στο 2000 και άλλαξαν το τοπίο. Εκείνα ήταν διαφημιστικά έντυπα και όχι περιοδικά. Όμως ο απλός χρήστης θέλει να διαβάσει 5 reviews και 10 tips 'n' tricks. Δεν τον ενδιαφέρει ο Captain Crunch ούτε ο Edsger W. Dijkstra. Άλλαξε ύφος και έχασε τότε αρκετούς. Μέσα σε ένα χρόνο φύγαμε 4 άτομα ακριβώς γι' αυτό το λόγο.

Ήρθε και το Internet μετά που τα ισοπέδωσε όλα. Εκεί που περίμενες έως και ένα μήνα για ένα review, ξαφνικά το είχες σε 10 λεπτά από την παρουσίαση του προϊόντος. Και από δεκάδες διαφορετικούς reviewers με δεκάδες απόψεις καλές και κακές.

Ελπίζω πάντως να δώσουν τα περιοδικά σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Να τα διαβάζουμε με νοσταλγία από τα τουμπανοpc μας και να θυμόμαστε τις παλιές εποχές. 486, Windows 3.1, iMac, G4 Cube, OS/2 Warp, Windows 95, Redhat 6.0..............................

----------


## Seitman

Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 90 το διάβαζα και εγώ μέχρι το 2000. Μετά από εκεί κατάντησε διαφημιστικό έντυπο όπως λέει και ο nnn. Και απορώ πως "κρατήθηκε" τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## astrolabos

Κρίμα. Απλά αδυναμία προσαρμογής...

----------


## NT1G

Με τιμή 8€ στην Ελλάδα του 2012 που να πάει;

----------


## Helix

Ενίοτε και 10 ευρώ, αν είχε κάποιο "δώρο".

----------


## Breezaki

Είχε σταθερούς αναγνώστες και με την αύξηση της τιμής προσπαθούσε να καλύψει τη χασούρα, ελληνική πατέντα :Whistle:

----------


## blkik

Και εγώ το διάβαζα κάποτε μέχρι που διαφώνησα μαζί τους  όταν τους υπέδειξα συζήτηση σε φορουμ που αμφισβητούσε τους διαγωνισμούς και τα συγκριτικά τους.
Αμέσως με κατηγόρησαν και φυσικά έπαψα να το αγοράζω.

Δεν στεναχωριέμαι όταν κλείνει ένα περιοδικό που δεν σέβεται την γνώμη των άλλων και θεωρεί ότι πάντα έχει δίκιο.
Υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιες

----------


## c.pollatos

Ειχα ξεκινησει με Pixel και μετα User(δεκαετια '80).

Μετα RAM για πολλα χρονια...

Θυμαμαι που διαβαζα αναλυτικα ολα τα συγκριτικα ανεξαρτητως αν ενδιαφερομουν για αγορα, ακομα και τα πιο "βαρετα" οπως για μητρικες...

Ωραιες εποχες...

----------


## pyautg

Όλοι την περάσαμε αυτήν την φάση με τα περιοδικά...'99-'07 ασταμάτητα και με πολύ λίγα τεύχη χαμένα! Δυστυχως λίγο η αύξηση της διάδωσης της πληροφορίας του Ίντερνετ, λίγο η ακριβή τιμή του για την μισή ύλη με έκαναν να το κόψω. R.I.P

----------


## celarg

Κι εγω το παράτησα μόλις άρχισα απλα να μην αντέχω το πόσο ακριβό ήταν, συν ότι πλέον τα έβρισκα όλα στο Internet.

Κρίμα πάντως που έκλεισε. Ήταν ιστορία της πληροφορικής για πολυ καιρο!

----------


## chat1978

Μα τι κρίμα ακριβώς ρε παιδιά; Όλοι το εγκαταλείψαμε και όλοι λειπόμαστε; με ποιον θα έμενε ανοιχτό;
Αφού δεν βρήκαν άλλο μοντέλο εμείς το καταδικάσαμε να κλείσει.

----------


## astrolabos

Ένα προϊόν για να μπορέσει να σε τραβήξει, πρέπει να είναι καινοτόμο και το έχεις ανάγκη. Τι από τα δύο είχε απομείνει στο RAM;

----------


## Papados

Κι εγω συνδρομητής για πολλα χρονια την δεκαετία του 90. Ακόμα εχω το τευχος του millenium στην βιβλιοθήκη μου.

----------


## Eaglos

Σιγά σιγά θα πιάσουμε τα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα που έπρεπε
να έχει ο έντυπος τύπος στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Aligator21

> Οι καιροί είπαμε ότι αλλάζουν,  ποιος ο λόγος κάποιος να πληρώσει κάτι όταν μπορεί να το έχει τζάμπα;


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε όταν βλέπεις τέτοιες ειδήσεις για ένα περιοδικό το οποίο έχει προσφέρει αρκετά (για να μην πω πολλά), εεε σου έρχεται κάπως  :Sad:

----------


## kinq1

Το διάβαζα κι εγώ, να συμπληρώσω ότι στην αρχή εκδότης ήταν οι Τεχνικές εκδόσεις, μετά αγοράστηκε από τον ΔΟΛ, και στο τέλος, ο ΔΟΛ ήθελε να το κλείσει κι αναγκάστηκε ο Σπίνουλας να το εκδίδει μόνος του. Επίσης, πάρτε από το blog του Νίκου Δήμου, το λόγο που σταμάτησε να αρθρογραφεί/σχολιάζει σε αυτό: http://doncat.blogspot.gr/2007/07/blog-post_03.html

----------


## c.pollatos

> Κι εγω συνδρομητής για πολλα χρονια την δεκαετία του 90. Ακόμα εχω το τευχος του millenium στην βιβλιοθήκη μου.


Εκεινο τον τομο εγκυκλοπαιδειας λες;  :Smile: 

btw ειχε αν θυμαμαι καλα τις 10 emerging technologies που θα μας αλλαζαν τη ζωη και μεταξυ αυτων κυψελες υδργονου... Ειχα ενθουσιαστει με αυτο το prospect. Θα αλλαζουμε μια κυψελη ξαρω γω ανα μηνα ελεγε στα κινητα μας or sth...

----------


## yiapap

> Πανε πολλα χρονια που εχω σταματησει να αγοραζω περιοδικα. Θυμαμαι παλαιοτερα που επαιρνα τα RAM, PCmagazine και PCWorld ενω ακομα παλαιοτερα και αρκετες αμερικανικες εκδοσεις επιπροσθετα. Ομως λιγο το ιντερνετ, λιγο η ελλειψη χρονου και στην πορεια το υψηλο κοστος που πλεον δεν μπορουσα να υποστηριζω κι αναγκαταστηκα να τα σταματησω ολα.
> 
> Το RAM ηταν το τελευταιο που επαψα να παιρνω.


Μια απο τα ίδια ακριβώς. Μόνο που είχα ξεκινήσει λίγο παλιότερα με Computer για Όλους και βέβαια Pixel.

RIP RAM  :Sad:

----------


## imr

Πριν πολλα χρονια που το διαβαζα φανατικα ηταν πραγματικα κορυφαιο, με την εξαπλωση του ιντερνετ και πολυ κρατησε μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## Papados

> Εκεινο τον τομο εγκυκλοπαιδειας λες; 
> 
> btw ειχε αν θυμαμαι καλα τις 10 emerging technologies που θα μας αλλαζαν τη ζωη και μεταξυ αυτων κυψελες υδργονου... Ειχα ενθουσιαστει με αυτο το prospect. Θα αλλαζουμε μια κυψελη ξαρω γω ανα μηνα ελεγε στα κινητα μας or sth...


ναι, αυτό...

----------


## MetroStar

Κι εγώ με το RAM μεγάλωσα στο οποίο είχα στραφεί αποκλειστικά μετά το Computer για όλους. Το μόνο που στεναχωριέμαι είναι για τους εργαζόμενους, κατά τ' άλλα λογική εξέλιξη θα έλεγα.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Κρίμα,ήταν το πρώτο έντυπο πληροφορικής που πήρα και αυτό που αγόραζα πιο συχνά.

----------


## lewton

Απαίσιο περιοδικό.
Το διάβαζα μέχρι που κατά τύχη άνοιξα ένα Computer για Όλους (RIP και αυτό).

----------


## lex_luthor

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ήδη, αλλά και το PC Magazine βγάζει δυο ακόμη τεύχη και μετά τέλος. Ο Αρμαγεδών χτυπάει, εκτός από τα όλα τα άλλα, και τα εντύπα υπολογιστών...

@lewton: Και όμως, καλώς ή κακώς, το μόνο περιοδικό για PC που έχει είναι το Computer για όλους! Τρελό;

----------


## lewton

> @lewton: Και όμως, καλώς ή κακώς, το μόνο περιοδικό για PC που έχει είναι το Computer για όλους! Τρελό;


Δεν κατάλαβες, εγώ προτιμούσα απείρως το Computer για Όλους από το RAM.  :Wink: 
Αλλά νόμιζα ότι έχει ήδη κλείσει και αυτό.

----------


## vazelo

Να σας κουφανω και λιγο???




Κριμα παντως... καποτε προσπαθουσα να βγαλω ακρη μεσω των συγκριτικων του αν θα παρω Cyrix, AMD στα 486 ή P75 ... αλλες εποχες ρε γμτ

----------


## nnn

Μουσειακό τεύχος.

----------


## xhaos

> Μα τι κρίμα ακριβώς ρε παιδιά; Όλοι το εγκαταλείψαμε και όλοι λειπόμαστε; με ποιον θα έμενε ανοιχτό;
> Αφού δεν βρήκαν άλλο μοντέλο εμείς το καταδικάσαμε να κλείσει.


ακριβώς. γιατί να πληρώσω μεταφράσεις άρθρων από toms hardware όταν μπορώ να τα διαβάσω στα Αγγλικά; γιατί να στείλω γραμμα για τεχνική βοήθεια και να περιμένω ένα μήνα μήπως και πάρω απάντηση όταν υπάρχει το adslgr; τελείωσε ένας δεινόσαυρος μιας άλλης εποχής και όποια νοσταλγία είναι προς την παιδική ηλικία όπου το διάβαζα.

πάντως ακόμα και τότε δεν υπήρχε μέτρο σύγκρισης με κάποια σοβαρά περιοδικά εποχής π.χ. Αγγλικό pcmag

----------


## d_nikolaos

Εγώ σταμάτησα να το παρακολουθώ περίπου στο 2007. Έχω ακόμα μερικά τεύχη.

----------


## 29gk

Για να τα λεμε κι ολα, υπηρχαν και μαλλον και υπαρχουν ακομα αρκετοι λογοι για να διαβαζει καποιος ενα περιοδικο πληροφορικης και μαλιστα ελληνικο. Προσπαθωντας να παραθεσω μερικους απο αυτους τους λογους :

- το χαρτι εχει παντα αλλη αισθηση 
- ενα περιοδικο το παιρνεις παντου και παντα χωρις προβλημα ηλιου, μη διαθεσιμοτητας συνδεσης, αβολης τοποθεσιας κτλ
- με ενα ελληνικο περιοδικο πληροφορικης ενημερωνεσαι για την δικη σου αγορα ακομα και απο τις διαφημισεις
- πολλες φορες η χωρα σου εχει συγκεκριμενες αναγκες που δεν καλυπτονται απο εφαρμογες ή project που τρεχουν και χρησιμοποιουνται με επιτυχια στον υπολοιπο κοσμο. 
- ενα ελληνικο περιοδικο αναπληρωνει και βοηθα την λληνικη αγορα, οταν αυτη βεβαια υπαρχει και μαλιστα περα απο τα μεγαλα σουπερμαρκετ
- ενα αρχειο, μια βαση δεδομενων απο τευχη περιοδικων ειναι πολλες φορες πολυ πιο ευχρηστη απο μια ηλεκτρονικη
- τα pc περα απο οργανο και εργαλειο δουλειας ειναι και χομπυ, ευχαριστηση ή ακομα και φανατισμος. Μοιαζουν πολυ με το ποδοσφαιρο και ολοι ξερουμε την χρηση των αθλητικων εφημεριδων. Δεν μας δειχνουν το ματς, δεν πλησιαζουν το ραδιοφωνο ή την τηλεοραση αλλα εχουν τον δικο τους ρολο.

----------


## geost91gr

Αναμενόμενο... τροφή για σκέψη αλλά έγινε ακριβό το άτιμο.

----------


## vazelo

> Μουσειακό τεύχος.


Eχω κατι τονους τευχη απο εκεινη την εποχη...

----------


## Helix

> Να σας κουφανω και λιγο???
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103675
> 
> Κριμα παντως... καποτε προσπαθουσα να βγαλω ακρη μεσω των συγκριτικων του αν θα παρω Cyrix, AMD στα 486 ή P75 ... αλλες εποχες ρε γμτ


Το θυμάμαι αυτό το τεύχος γιατί το είχα, νομίζω ήταν Ιούλιος - Αύγουστος 1995, όταν είχαν πρωτοβγεί τα Windows 95. Να πώ χαραχτηριστικά ότι είχε γίνει τόσος ντόρος με την κυκλοφορία του νέου λειτουργικού, που οι συντάκτες δεν πρόλαβαν καν να βγάλουν ένα σωστό εξώφυλλο, εξού και τα άρθρα στο εξώφυλλο. Κι αυτό δεν το λέω εγώ, το είχανε γράψει οι ίδιοι οι συντάκτες μέσα στις σελίδες αυτού του τεύχους...  :Laughing:

----------


## Vasilis_G

Κακά τα ψέμματα η πληροφόριση πλέον είναι συνώνυμο του ιντερνετ, το δρόμο του Ram θα τον ακολουθήσουν και άλλα περιοδικά αργά ή γρήγορα.... :-/

----------


## Eaglos

Τα περισσότερα περιοδικά στην Ελλάδα χάνουν το νόημά τους.
Ξεκινούν καλά και στο τέλος μετατρέπονται σε συλλογή διαφη-
μίσεων, δελτία τύπου εταιριών, μετάφραση άρθρων από εξωτε-
ρικό και γενικά μια συρραφή και ένα κολάζ χωρίς νόημα.

Τώρα που κόπηκαν τα δάνεια θα επιβιώσουν μόνο όσοι έχουν
περιεχόμενο και ρίχνουν δουλειά στα περιοδικά τους.

----------


## apd

Μάθαμε πολλά απ' αυτό, αλλά δυστυχώς για τεχνολογικό έντυπο δεν μπόρεσε να προσαρμοστεί στις εξελίξεις και ξεπεράστηκε. Με θυμάμαι να το αγοράζω για χρόνια, ώσπου κάποια στιγμή απλά δεν έβρισκα κάτι να διαβάσω. Κρίμα, πάντως, γιατί χαρακτήρισε μια ολόκληρη εποχή.

----------


## MetroStar

> Να σας κουφανω και λιγο???
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103675
> 
> Κριμα παντως... καποτε προσπαθουσα να βγαλω ακρη μεσω των συγκριτικων του αν θα παρω Cyrix, AMD στα 486 ή P75 ... αλλες εποχες ρε γμτ


Tότε ήταν τεράστιο βήμα που πάμε από τις 14 ίντσες στις 15 και τώρα γυρίζουμε εθελοντικά στις 7,10 και 13 και τις χρυσοπληρώνουμε κιόλας. Αθάνατο μάρκετινγκ...

Αύριο αν μας πείσουν ότι οι 3 ίντσες οθόνη είναι το καλύτερο μέγεθος για τους υπολογιστές μας για να χωράνε και στον κ*λο μας θα πάμε και θα τους αγοράσουμε..

----------


## NT1G

Τι πιο λογικό να συγκρίνουμε αυτό:


με αυτό:


έχουν και την ίδια φορητότητα....

μάρκετινγκ  :Blink:

----------


## USBCE

Κρίμα, αγαπημένο περιοδικό  :Sad:   Εκτός από τεχνολογικά θέματα, είχε και γενικού τύπου άρθρα στο έργα και ημέραι, ο Ν.Δήμου είχε πάντα μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία να πει και οι κακίες στο τελευταίο φύλλο είχαν γέλιο. Το "CD του RAM", που έγινε αργότερα το "DVD του RAM", τα συγκριτικά που είχαν κατανοητές βαθμολογίσεις με βάση το 10 και όχι ό,τι τους καπνίσει και μόνο για τα συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα του συγκεκριμένου συγκριτικού (όχι όπως στο pc magazine που βάζανε κατι βαθμολογίες πχ. 36 με βάση το συγκριτικό στο τάδε τεύχος και βγάλε άκρη μόνος σου).

Εεεχχχ.... Ωραίες εποχές. Κάποια στιγμή το παρατράβηξαν με την τιμή όμως και έχασαν αρκετό κόσμο. Ανέβαινε ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα κάποια περίοδο. Πλέον στην παρούσα περίοδο δύσκολο να επιβίωνε....

RIP. Θα το θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία...

----------


## XTCgr

τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ από τα τεύχη του RAM? τα κτήνη των 21' της EIZO που παίζαν με κάρτα γραφικών της EIZO και μόνο (1.000.000+ δραχμές... )? το κλάμα που έπεφτε στο τμήμα για τους ΜΑC επειδή η Apple πήγαινε κατά διαόλου?  :Razz:   Τα δωρεάν προγράμματα σε 5&1/4 δισκέτες? RIP  :Smile:  Τακτικός αναγνώστης 1991-1998

----------


## MetroStar

Έβγαζε κάρτες γραφικών η Eizo;;;

----------


## thomNikolaou

Ιστορικό πράγματι περιοδικό αλλά εδώ κλείσανε μεγάλες εγκυκλοπέδιες ...

----------


## XTCgr

> Έβγαζε κάρτες γραφικών η Eizo;;;


ήταν εξειδικευμένη κάρτα γραφικών για να "οδηγεί" το γαιδουρομόνιτορ... μιλάμε για 1993-95

----------


## blade_

μεγαλωσαμε κ με αυτο κ με μερικα αλλα περιοδικα..οχι απο τα αγαπημενα μου,αλλα κοσμησε τη βιβλιοθηκη μου,για χρονια..

ευχαριστουμε  :Smile:

----------


## aroutis

Ενα περιοδικό που ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα, το οποίο μου τη βίδωνε με τη προσπάθεια να εξελληνίσει (σε σημείο ηλιθιοτητας) την ορολογία των υπολογιστών και της πληροφορικής, γενικά ένα περιοδικό που κατά τη γνώμη μου ελάχιστα προσέφερε στο χώρο και ο λόγος που επιβίωσε τόσο καιρό ειναι η ημιμάθια και η αμάθεια που επικρατεί στον χώρο από την πλειοψηφία των ελλήνων.

Δεν θα μου λείψει.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ενα περιοδικό που ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα, *το οποίο μου τη βίδωνε με τη προσπάθεια να εξελληνίσει (σε σημείο ηλιθιοτητας) την ορολογία των υπολογιστών και της πληροφορικής*, γενικά ένα περιοδικό που κατά τη γνώμη μου ελάχιστα προσέφερε στο χώρο και ο λόγος που επιβίωσε τόσο καιρό ειναι η ημιμάθια και η αμάθεια που επικρατεί στον χώρο από την πλειοψηφία των ελλήνων.
> 
> Δεν θα μου λείψει.


Πες τα Χρυσόστομε. Εγώ τελευταία φορά που αγόρασα το RAM ήταν κάποτε, το 2004 πότε ήταν, που έδινε σε ένα τεύχος 3 μήνες συνδρομή ADSL HOL τσάμπα  :Razz:  - πριν από τότε, να το είχα πάρει και... 2 φορές?

Δεν λέω, θα είχε τη χρήση του το 1990 π.χ. αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος (υπήρχαν τα αρχαία εκείνα χρόνια και άλλα, καλύτερα περιοδικά στην ελληνική αγορά, του τύπου computer για όλους που δεν μετέφραζαν τα πάντα  :Razz: ). Μου έκανε εντύπωση που κράτησε και τόσο μέχρι σήμερα, ποιοι στο καλό το αγόραζαν το 2011-2012 δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ...

----------


## pyautg

Αυτό με τον εξελληνισμό ήταν έντονο πιο παλιά, τα τελευταία χρόνια με την αλλαγή πολλών συντακτών δεν ίσχυε τόσο.

Το κορυφαίο που έχω διαβάσει ήταν ο "πτυκτός δίσκος"....

*Spoiler:*




			 Το CD  :Laughing:

----------


## haniabal

Ιστορικά περιοδικά κλείνουν δυστυχώς αλλά με το διαδίκτυο δεν υπάρχει λόγος πλέον να υπάρχουν..

----------


## tiffany

Δεν έκαναν και προσπάθεια να μείνουν στον ηλεκτρονικό τύπο. Το RAM είχε από πίσω ένα ολόκληρο ΔΟΛ με ένα in.gr. Θα μπορούσε να έχει γίνει e-mag εδώ και χρόνια. Ένα παράδειγμα είναι το http://www.engadget.com/. Χαλαρό, με πολλά reviews και σχόλια.

----------


## orck

Το καλυτερο περιδικο πληροφορικης. Ακομη εχω πολλα περιοδικα. Με την κριση σκεφτομαι να τα βαλω αγγελια να τα πουλησω ολα μαζι.  :Sad:

----------


## Helix

Ποιος θα τ' αγοράσει φίλε μου; Δωρεάν *ίσως* έχεις μια ελπίδα...

----------


## jdammy

παλιές καλές εποχές δυστυχώς αλλά έτσι είναι ο κόσμος αλλάζει

----------


## dgeorge4

Το τευχος 1/2000 παντα θα εχει περιοπτη θεση στη βιβλιοθηκη μου..

----------


## orck

> Το τευχος 1/2000 παντα θα εχει περιοπτη θεση στη βιβλιοθηκη μου..


Εκεινο το λευκο που ηταν πραγματικα σαν να ειχαν βαλει τρια περιοδικα μαζι; Σαν τομος. Το ιδιο λεμε;

----------


## Papados

αυτό...




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103584

----------


## WAntilles

> Αυτό με τον εξελληνισμό ήταν έντονο πιο παλιά, τα τελευταία χρόνια με την αλλαγή πολλών συντακτών δεν ίσχυε τόσο.
> 
> Το κορυφαίο που έχω διαβάσει ήταν ο "πτυκτός δίσκος"....
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 Το CD


Καλά, αυτοί έχουνε κάνει τεράστιο κακό, και έχουν αυξήσει κατακόρυφα την computer illiteracy των ελλήνων, με τα "κατωσυρόμενα", τα "γεγονοδηγούμενα", και τους λοιπούς κατάπτυστους ΡΑΜισμούς τους.

Ευτυχώς που έκλεισε, για την computer literacy των ελλήνων.

----------


## orck

Θυμαμαι τα φατνια που αναφεραν συνεχως, μου πηρε λιγο χρονο μεχρι να καταλαβω τι εννουν. 
Πιστευω οτι ηταν σωστη η κινηση τους. Για σκεφτειται πως λεμε σημερα το ποδοσφαιρο και την καλαθοσφαιριση. Και οι δυο οροι ειναι ευηχοι και σωστοι. Στο πρωτο εχει επικρατησει ο ελληνικος ορος ενω στο δευτερο ο αγγλικος. Ειναι θεμα συνηθειας.

----------


## WAntilles

Να πας να κάνεις μια συμπίληση τότε, όλων των ΡΑΜισμών, αφού τους λατρεύεις.

Κι άμα κατάλαβες τί θέλω να πω, τρύπα μου τη μύτη.

----------


## Seitman

Καλά, αυτός που επινόησε τη συμπίληση (compile  :Blink:  ) είναι για πολλά  :bat:

----------


## DVader

> Και εγώ το διάβαζα κάποτε μέχρι που διαφώνησα μαζί τους  όταν τους υπέδειξα συζήτηση σε φορουμ που αμφισβητούσε τους διαγωνισμούς και τα συγκριτικά τους.
> Αμέσως με κατηγόρησαν και φυσικά έπαψα να το αγοράζω.
> 
> Δεν στεναχωριέμαι όταν κλείνει ένα περιοδικό που δεν σέβεται την γνώμη των άλλων και θεωρεί ότι πάντα έχει δίκιο.
> Υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιες


Το RAM είναι μακράν ένα από τα περιοδικά που είχε εντελώς πληρωμένα συγκριτικά !! Ανθρώποι που εργάζονταν σε εταιρείες που πουλούσαν πράγματα στα οποία έκανε συγκριτικό το RAM λέγανε κατά καιρούς ότι όταν έκανες επαφή με το περιοδικό ήταν του τύπου "Πόσα θα μου δώσεις να σε βγάλω 1ο...." Οχι έτσι ακριβώς αλλά το νόημα με ενδιαφέρει να πιάσουμε ! Αυτό ήταν κάτι που με ενοχλούσε...

Κατά τα άλλα το διάβαζα πολλά χρόνια τώρα ...Είχε θέματα ωραία γενικού θέματος ενίοτε και με τράβαγε να το διαβάζω..Ημουν φανατικός του αναγνώστης και τα άλλα που βγαίνανε τα θεωρούσα πολύ άχρηστα !

Το RAM ήταν καλό πριν από χρόνια ...Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχω πάψει να το αγοράζω ! Λογικό μου κάνει να σταματήσει με την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας !

Κρίμα που δεν έγινε e-mag !

----------


## Helix

Όταν η τεχνολογία προχωράει, έχεις 2 επιλογές: Ή συμβαδίζεις με τις τάσεις της εποχής ή αφομοιώνεσαι από το σύστημα.

----------


## jbakats

Σταμάτησα να το αγοράζω πριν αρκετά χρόνια, όταν άλλαξε γραμμή και έγινε ένα ακόμα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο.

----------


## celarg

Έπρεπε με καποιο τροπο να βγάζει κι αυτο τα έξοδα του.

----------


## Eaglos

Και επέλεξε το λάθος τρόπο δηλαδή αυτό της διαφήμησης και των
άρθρων-δελτία τύπου της κάθε εταιρίας. Λίγο πολύ τον ίδιο δρόμο
ακολουθησαν και ακολουθούν τα περισσότερα περιοδικά στη χώρα
μας.

----------


## kx5

> Ενα περιοδικό που ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα, το οποίο μου τη βίδωνε με τη προσπάθεια να εξελληνίσει (σε σημείο ηλιθιοτητας) την ορολογία των υπολογιστών και της πληροφορικής, γενικά ένα περιοδικό που κατά τη γνώμη μου ελάχιστα προσέφερε στο χώρο και ο λόγος που επιβίωσε τόσο καιρό ειναι η ημιμάθια και η αμάθεια που επικρατεί στον χώρο από την πλειοψηφία των ελλήνων.
> 
> Δεν θα μου λείψει.


Το ίδιο πράγμα είχα στο μυαλό μου, αλλά δε τολμούσα να το γράψω  :onetooth:

----------


## button

Ax gmt Και το πήρα προηγούμενη εβδομάδα 8€ έδωσα για το τείχος Μάιου και  κλαίω τα λεφτά μου  ένα αποτυχημένο περιοδικό κανένα σοβαρό άρθρο όλο μλκ  ...

- - - Updated - - -

Ax gmt Και το πήρα προηγούμενη εβδομάδα 8€ έδωσα για το τείχος Μάιου και  κλαίω τα λεφτά μου  ένα αποτυχημένο περιοδικό κανένα σοβαρό άρθρο όλο μλκ  ...

----------


## alexasso

Δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου , όπως έγραψαν και πολλα παιδιά τεύχος με το τεύχος όλο και πιο χάλια ήταν.

----------


## Άγγελος

Καλησπέρα και από μένα... είμαι καινούριος στην παρέα σας!
Μόλις πριν τρεις μήνες που μετακόμισα πέταξα μια ολόκληρη κούτα με σκονισμένα RAM που τα μάζευα χρόνια -για την ακρίβεια τα χάρισα στον ανηψιό μου που έχει μια σχετική πόρωση. Με πόνο ψυχής ομολογώ, αλλά για μένα ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι πλέον ότι το έντυπο στο χώρο μας έχει πεθάνει. Θέμα χρόνου ήταν νομίζω. Δε με εκπλήσσει η εξέλιξη αυτή. Με θλίβει, βέβαια, κυρίως για όσους θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά στις δύσκολες μέρες που περνάμε...

----------


## DVader

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα... είμαι καινούριος στην παρέα σας!
> Μόλις πριν τρεις μήνες που μετακόμισα πέταξα μια ολόκληρη κούτα με σκονισμένα RAM που τα μάζευα χρόνια -για την ακρίβεια τα χάρισα στον ανηψιό μου που έχει μια σχετική πόρωση. Με πόνο ψυχής ομολογώ, αλλά για μένα ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι πλέον ότι το έντυπο στο χώρο μας έχει πεθάνει. Θέμα χρόνου ήταν νομίζω. Δε με εκπλήσσει η εξέλιξη αυτή. Με θλίβει, βέβαια, κυρίως για όσους θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά στις δύσκολες μέρες που περνάμε...


Ξέρετε πόσες εχω φάει διαβαζοντάς το ? Άπειρες ! :Razz:

----------


## isovitis

δεν εκπλησομαι , απλα ευχομαι να μην μεινουν πολλα ατομα χωρις δουλεια

----------


## knight

Δεν με πολύ άρεζε το περιοδικό αλλά ούτε ήταν από τα χειρότερα, κρίμα που η τεχνολογία καταστρέφει τα βιβλία και τα περιοδικά

----------


## psytransas

> ακριβώς. γιατί να πληρώσω μεταφράσεις άρθρων από toms hardware όταν μπορώ να τα διαβάσω στα Αγγλικά; γιατί να στείλω γραμμα για τεχνική βοήθεια και να περιμένω ένα μήνα μήπως και πάρω απάντηση όταν υπάρχει το adslgr; τελείωσε ένας δεινόσαυρος μιας άλλης εποχής και όποια νοσταλγία είναι προς την παιδική ηλικία όπου το διάβαζα.


Ακριβως.  :One thumb up: 

Καποτε ημουν fan κι εγω σε εποχες PSTN και προ. 
R.I.P. σε μια αλλη εποχη.

----------


## ghk84

pc world !!

----------


## spyrossss

Ήταν το αγαπημένο μου περιοδικό !!
R.I.P

----------


## button

Καλά και το PC-magazine προς τα εκει παει γιατί βλέπω τελευταία ανιαρά άρθρα και άσχετα θέματα

----------


## Tzitziloni

πολλά τέυχη με 1ο το #9 νομίζω. Αλλά είχε καταντήσει περιοδικό για φωτογράφους εδω και πάρα πολλά χρόνια.

Ο εξελληνισμός της ορολογίας είχε θυμάμαι προκαλέσει τεράστια συζήτηση, διαφωνίες κλπ. Μάλιστα, τότε δεν υπήρχαν καν τα forum και γινόταν χαμός στην στήλη "Αλληλογραφία" του περιοδικού. Όπως και να έχει ως ανάμνηση μου φαίνεται τώρα αστεία αλλά πάντως οχι δυσάρεστη. Αυτό ως προς υπεράσπιση της αρθρογραφίας του περιοδικού η οποία ήταν σαφώς *σοβαρότερη* και *πιο καταρτισμένη* απ' όλων των άλλων εντύπων της εποχής. Για παράδειγμα, ήταν το μόνο έντυπο με σοβαρό ρεπορτάζ και ανταποκρίσεις από εκθέσεις του εξωτερικού, συνεντεύξεις κλπ.

----------


## orelink

Ο τυπος περναει τρελη κριση .Ελπιζω να σωθει και τιποτε

----------


## GREGORY

Τα ίδια σκεφτόμουνα και εγώ, νομίζω τελευταία μύριζε λίγο μούχλα, ήθελε ανανέωση πως να το κάνουμε.



> Μπορώ να στεναχωρηθώ για τους παρακάτω λόγους
> Σαν παιδί μεγάλωσα και εγώ με αυτά τα περιοδικά πριν την έλευση του ιντερνετΚαλό είναι να έχουμε και έντυπα.
> 
> 
> Δεν θα στεναχωρηθώ όμως για τους παρακάτω λόγους
> Όταν ακόμα συνυπήρχαν έντυπα και ιντερνετ είχε καταντήσει τα έντυπα να μεταφράζουν τα ξένα site.Δυστυχώς το έντυπο μοντέλο σε αυτή την αγορά δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει χωρίς αλλαγή μοντέλου και νεοτροπίας. Ίσως αν θα βγει κανένα e-paper τότε να τα ξανασυζητήσουμε.

----------


## kourampies

Ωραία η νοσταλγία των mid 90s, αλλά ένα επί πληρωμή, πόσο μάλλον έντυπο, μηνιαίο περιοδικό πληροφορικής, δεν έχει καμία θέση στην εποχή μας. Και πάρα πολύ άργησε.

----------


## 29gk

> *Έκλεισε η 4π των Σπίνουλα & Χατζή – Μια διδακτική εκδοτική ιστορία και η λίστα Λαγκάρντ*
> 
> Άδοξο τέλος για το εκδοτικό εγχείρημα των πρώην μεγαλοστελεχών του ΔΟΛ Θ.Σπίνουλα και Δ.Χατζή. Η 4π που έχει κάνει αίτηση για υπαγωγή στο άρθρο 99 πριν από λίγες ημέρες διέκοψε οριστικά τη λειτουργία της με τον Θ.Σπίνουλα να βρίσκεται σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τους εργαζομένους για τα οφειλόμενα σε αυτούς. Το σύνολο των υποχρεώσεων της εταιρίας, δηλαδή τα χρέη σε προμηθευτές, ταμεία κλπ υπολογίζεται ότι ανέρχονται σε 4-5 εκατομμύρια ευρώ.
> 
> Οι εργαζόμενοι βρίσκονταν τον τελευταίο ένα χρόνο σε μια ιδιότυπη ομηρεία. Εκτός από τις συνεχείς μειώσεις μισθών και την επιβολή εκ περιτροπής εργασίας υπήρχαν συνεχείς καθυστερήσεις πληρωμών με αποτέλεσμα η εταιρία να χρωστά αυτή τη στιγμή περί τους 8-9 μισθούς σε κάθε εργαζόμενο. Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι οι εργαζόμενοι δεν μπορούσαν όχι φυσικά να απολυθούν (ποιός να δώσει αποζημιώσεις αλλά τους είχαν διαμηνύσει ότι δεν μπορούσαν ούτε καν να παραιτηθούν, αφού δεν τους έδιναν ούτε τα δεδουλευμένα τους για να φύγουν! Υποχρεωτικά λοιπόν παρέμεναν και περίμεναν όποτε θυμόταν το λογιστήριο να τους μοιράσει κάποια χρήματα.
> 
> Οι πιστωτές έκαναν παρέλαση καθημερινά, αλλά έφευγαν άπραγοι και οι εργαζόμενοι αντιλήφθηκαν πλέον ότι όλα είχαν τελειώσει και δεν είχαν καμία ελπίδα όταν πριν λίγους μήνες ο Δ.Χατζής σταμάτησε να εμφανίζεται στην εταιρία και λίγο αργότερα πληροφορήθηκαν ότι έχει πάει για δουλειές στην… Αυστραλία! Ο Θ. Σπίνουλας αφού όπως ανέφερε στους εργαζομένους προσπάθησε να βρει νέο επενδυτή να μπει ή και να αγοράσει εξ ολοκλήρου την εταιρία ώστε να συνεχίσει τη λειτουργία της και να αποπληρωθούν τα χρέη, δεν τα κατάφερε και δεν μπορεί πλέον να κάνει τίποτε άλλο από το βάλει λουκέτο.
> 
> Ανακοίνωσε στους 40 περίπου εργαζομένους που έχουν μείνει στην 4π ότι η τελευταία κίνηση που μπόρεσε να κάνει είναι να παραδώσει την αποθήκη που είναι γεμάτη έντυπα της εταιρίας και εκτιμά ότι αξίζουν περί το 1 εκ. ευρώ σε ένα από τους προμηθευτές της. Ζητά από τους εργαζόμενους να υπογράψουν ένα χαρτί που να απαλλάσσουν τον ίδιο και την εταιρία από κάθε απαίτηση και σε αντάλλαγμα ο προμηθευτής (κάποιος μεγαλοχαρτέμπορος) αν καταφέρει να πουλήσει τα έντυπα και κρατήσει τα οφειλόμενα σε αυτόν βέβαια ό,τι περισσέψει να τους το μοιράσει! Ως «κίνητρο» μάλιστα για να υπογράψουν οι εργαζόμενοι ο Θ. Σπίνουλας τους είπε ότι θα λάβουν ένα ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στο 15% των δεδουλευμένων και αν όλα πάνε καλά σε δέκα μήνες θα πάρουν άλλο ένα 35% των δεδουλευμένων και τέλος!
> ...


http://www.enimerosi24.gr/82352/%CE%...4%CE%B9%CE%B4/

----------


## techgirl

κρίμα.. δυστυχώς και αυτό είχε την μοίρα των περισσότερων εντύπων...Εκεί που είχαμε 500 περιοδικά για κάθε είδους θέμα, θα καταλήξουμε να μην έχουμε κανένα...Δεν λέω, το ίντερνετ είναι top για πληροφόρηση, αλλά και το χαρτί είναι άλλο πράγμα...άσε που χάνει τόσος κόσμος τη δουλειά του...

----------


## balabouma

Γιατί να το αφήσουν τόσο εύκολα να χαθεί? γιατί δεν το παραχωρούν σε ενδιαφερόμενους ιδιώτες που έχουν όρεξη για επενδύσεις.

----------


## kostarcng

Το 98' που δεν είχα σύνδεση στο διαδύκτιο, με τα ωραιότατα cd που διένεμε έκανα τρελλές εφαρμογές και παιχνιδάκια. Για την ακρίβεια μου φένεται πάω νε ξεθάψω το παιχνίδι ''ποδοσφαιρικός παράγοντας'' να ξαναθυμηθώ. Πράγματι κρίμα.

----------


## Spank

Κρίμα για το Ram το έπαιρνα τακτικά παλαιότερο, εχω ακόμα εδω μερικά τεύχη του απο χρόνια πριν, δυστηχώς επηρέασε τα πάντα η κρίση  :Sad:

----------


## apd

Η κρίση κρίση στα ΜΜΕ, αλλά εγώ βλέπω να βγαίνουν και νέα περιοδικά: Card Player, για τους επίδοξους χαρτοπαίκτες (διμηνιαίο).

----------


## Helix

Σοβαρό περιοδικό.

----------


## apd

> Σοβαρό περιοδικό.


Δε φαινόταν η ειρωνία;

----------


## Helix

> Δε φαινόταν η ειρωνία;


Αμέ  :Smile:

----------


## balema

Απλά για να το επιβεβαιώσω, το τελευταίο τεύχος είναι το Μάιος 2012;

----------


## adolf

Κρίμα αλλά ετσι οπως πάει η οικονομία δεν μου κάνει καμμιά εντύπωση.

----------


## lightheartgr

Ήταν το καλύτερο περιοδικό που υπήρχε.Κρίμα πάντως..

----------


## Helix

Ε, όχι και το καλύτερο, αλλά τελοσπάντων...

----------


## pmakr

Τα περιοδικα πεθαίνουν πλέον και παίρνει τη θέση τους το internet.
Θυμαμαι παλια (1988+) κυκλοφορούσαν κάτι micromad, pixel, κτλ
Η μονη πληροφορηση που ειχαμε για υπολογιστες ηταν μια φορα το μήνα και αντε και καμια εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση σε κανα καναλι 29 απο τον γιο του Κουρη και κατι παρασκευές στην ΕΡΤ -θυμαμαι ειχα κερδισει ετήσια συνδρομη pixel σ'αυτην!)

Πλέον...Με το που βγαίνει κάτι, πχ ενα παιχνιδι, το μαθαίνεις πας στο youtube και βλέπεις και gameplay, και το παίρνεις καπάκι και απο το "θειο" η το μαγαζί...

Τι να το κανεις το περιοδικό !

----------


## nightmoon

το internet σκοτώνει και τα περιοδικά

----------


## drifter_tou_dromou

Καλα να παθουν..!! Ας κατεβαζανε τις τιμες...!!δεν μπορεις να δινεις απο 4-6 ευρω για να αγορασεις ενα περιοδικο πληροφορικης απο την στιγμη που εχεις οτι πληροφορια θελεις ελευθερη στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## xhaos

> Καλα να παθουν..!! Ας κατεβαζανε τις τιμες...!!δεν μπορεις να δινεις απο 4-6 ευρω για να αγορασεις ενα περιοδικο πληροφορικης απο την στιγμη που εχεις οτι πληροφορια θελεις ελευθερη στο ιντερνετ.


το RAM εδώ και πολλά χρονια, λίγο μετά την αρχή του μάλιστα είχε γίνει επί πληρωμή (από τον αναγνώστη πληρωμή) διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο.

----------


## libero1899

Παει κι αυτο??

----------


## Helix

Τώρα... κοντεύει να χρονίσει  :Razz:

----------


## astrolabos

Του κάναμε και ετήσιο μνημόσυνο :Razz:

----------


## Wonderland

Μέσα από τα τελευταία τεύχη των RAM/Hi-Tech, είχαν ανακοινώσει ότι θα ακολουθήσουν κάποια ειδικά, περιοδικά τεύχη και ότι δεν κλείνουν οριστικά. Μάλιστα ανακοίνωσαν και website (digerati.gr νομίζω). Μάλλον κάπου χάθηκε η μπάλα.

----------


## arisekm

Κρίμα για το περιοδικό, αλλά μάλλον είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατάσταση στις μέρες μας για να τρέχει ένα μηνιαίο περιοδικό ειδικού περιεχομένου, όταν παράλληλα υπάρχει τόση μεγάλη διάδοση του διαδικτύου πλέον

----------


## Icebox

κριμα...

----------


## BizmanGr

κρίμα, αν και είχα καιρό να το πάρω, νομίζω δεν μου άρεσε πολύ την τελευταία φορά, πάντα θα θυμάμαι με τι λαχτάρα το ρουφούσα μικρός!

----------


## Delken

Κρίμα (δις). Κάποια έντυπα (οι άνθρωποι πίσω από αυτά) πρόλαβαν και προσαρμόστηκαν στις ραγδαίες αλλαγές. Ίσως και εμείς θέλαμε κανένα εκπτωτικό κουπόνι για σουπερ μάρκετ για να στηρίξουμε. Τέλος πάντων. Από το να καταλήξει compupolitan ίσως είναι καλύτερα έτσι. Κουράγιο σε όλους.

----------


## slalom

Βιβλιο συλληπηρηριων το καταντησατε!!  :Lock:

----------


## argiriou77

Γιατί όχι; Εγώ μεγάλωσα με το RAM. Αν και η πραγματική αλήθεια είναι ότι μεγάλωσα με το Pixel, δεν το λέω όμως γιατί αυτό μάλλον θα είναι άγνωστο στους περισσσότερους εδώ.

----------


## xhaos

> Γιατί όχι; Εγώ μεγάλωσα με το RAM. Αν και η πραγματική αλήθεια είναι ότι μεγάλωσα με το Pixel, δεν το λέω όμως γιατί αυτό μάλλον θα είναι άγνωστο στους περισσσότερους εδώ.


τα έσπαγε το pixel, ειδικά στην αρχή του που έδινε μερικές φορές και source code παιχνιδιού για να τον δακτυλογραφήσεις και να κάνεις compile.......

----------


## yiapap

> Γιατί όχι; Εγώ μεγάλωσα με το RAM. Αν και η πραγματική αλήθεια είναι ότι μεγάλωσα με το Pixel, δεν το λέω όμως γιατί αυτό μάλλον θα είναι άγνωστο στους περισσσότερους εδώ.


Θυμάμαι την πρώτη φορά που πληκτρολόγησα πρόγραμμα σε Spectrum 48K και δεν πατούσα Enter στο τέλος της γραμμής αλλά πήγαινα με τα βελάκια (?) στην επόμενη. Και φυσικά στο τέλος όχι μόνο δεν εκτελέστηκε τίποτε αλλά είχα χάσει τις πρώτες εντολές (τι είναι το scrolling) και αναγκάστηκα να το ξαναπληκτρολογήσω όλο.
Eπίσης θυμάμαι το '84-'85 που δημοσιεύτηκε το πρώτο μου πρόγραμμα και καμάρωνα σαν γύφτικο σκεπάρνι.
Οπότε... μην το λες, μην το λες (περί άγνωστου)

----------


## Wonderland

(Pixel, Λεωφόρος, Κηλαηδόνης, home computing... άλλες εποχές)

----------


## Helix

Η υπογραφή σου τα λέει όλα...

----------


## FuS

> τα έσπαγε το pixel, ειδικά στην αρχή του που έδινε μερικές φορές και source code παιχνιδιού για να τον δακτυλογραφήσεις και να κάνεις compile.......


ΔΕΝ υπήρχε άλλο περιοδικό σαν το pixel!!!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
(spectrum, commodore, amstrad, atari ST, amiga, XT/AT (IBM combatible  :Razz: ), άλλες εποχές  :Smile:  )

(ο κώδικας που έδινε -νομίζω- ήταν σε gw-basic)



Off Topic


		τις κασσέτες πάντως σίγουρα δεν τις αναπολώ  :Razz:  - 50 mins loading time - έλεος  :Razz:

----------


## cochr

+1 για το Pixel.  Άρα είμαστε αρκετοί τελικά που το θυμόμαστε εδω μέσα.... :Wink:

----------


## Seitman

Off Topic


		Φυσικά και είμαστε.

----------


## FuS

Off Topic


		Όσοι είμαστε πάνω από 30-35 και είχαμε το κάψιμο (ή την περιέργεια) με τα πισιά τότε, πιστεύω πως όλοι γνωρίζαμε τo pixel καθώς και άλλα περιόδικά της εποχής.
Μάλιστα κάποια (νομίζω) συνεχίζουν ακόμη, πχ. pc master
Ακόμη θυμάμαι τους τσαμπουκάδες και τα flames μεταξύ χρηστών amiga και χρηστών ibm-compatible ή μεταξύ χρηστών amiga και χρηστών atari st στις στήλες αλληλογραφίας των περιοδικών μιας και δεν υπήρχε ιντερνετ ακόμη  :Razz: 
Όταν είχα διαβάσει στο pixel για το shadow of the beast και το agony (psygnosis  :One thumb up:  ) και φρόντισα να τα "προμηθευτώ" (γκουχ..  :Innocent:  ) είχα κολλήασει στην amiga (με την commodore οθονη) 4 μέρες σερί, ασταμάτητα. Οι γονείς μου νόμιζαν πως είχα χαζέψει και σκεφτόντουσαν να με πάνε στο νοσοκομείο  :Laughing: 
Τελικά μου πήραν την amiga  :Crying:

----------


## Helix

Ένα δάκρυ κύλησε απ' το μάτι μου για το Pixel και τα home computers της εποχής...

----------


## FuS

Λοιπόν, εδώ βρίσκονται όλα τα τεύχη του pixel από την compupress
(είναι κάπως βαρύ λόγω flash)

Εδώ είναι σε pdf από άλλο forum
(αλλά θέλει εγγραφή πρώτα)

To πρώτο τεύχος είχε αφιέρωμα και στον Jupiter Ace
(έχω πάθει σοκ  :Razz: )

(τρομερός για την εποχή του -όχι σαν τον zx spectrum όμως- και ας είχε μόνο 1 kB μνήμη - ήταν επεκτάσιμη όμως με pack των 16 kB και μετέπειτα 32 kB - και έτρεχε με forth)

----------


## c.pollatos

> +1 για το Pixel.  Άρα είμαστε αρκετοί τελικά που το θυμόμαστε εδω μέσα....


Αλησμονητο το pixel.

Κοιταξτε αυτο το τευχος. Συγκριτικο μεταξυ Commodore 128, Atari ST και Amstrad 6128!

Να προσθεσω και το λιγο μεταγενεστερο "User";

----------


## FuS

Kαλό ήταν και το user αλλά δεν ήταν σαν το pixel (προσωπική εκτίμηση αυτό  :Smile:  )

Επίσης, το user ήταν κυρίως για IBM-compatible και ήταν μεταγενέστερο.
(ως επί το πλείστον, το κοινό του ήταν end-users με 80286 (vga rulez  :Razz: ), άντε και 80386 (sx/dx) )



Off Topic


		Όσο διαβάζω το νήμα αυτό και κάνω αναδρομή στα παλιά (έχω συγκινηθεί, είναι η αλήθεια..), είναι σαν να βρίσκομαι μεταξύ δύο κόσμων.
Σε λίγο θα πηγαίνω στο pc και θα ψάχνω το "turbo" κουμπί κάτω από το power και την "κλειδαριά"  :Laughing:

----------


## yiapap

Τα μηνύματα για τα παλιά χρόνια μεταφέρθηκαν σε νέο νήμα... εδώ

----------


## DVader

> Γιατί όχι; Εγώ μεγάλωσα με το RAM. Αν και η πραγματική αλήθεια είναι ότι μεγάλωσα με το Pixel, δεν το λέω όμως γιατί αυτό μάλλον θα είναι άγνωστο στους περισσσότερους εδώ.


Και ομως το ξέρω εγώ το Pixel.... αχ...αχ  :One thumb up:

----------


## petasis

Ότι και να λέμε, το ιντερνετ δεν αντικαθιστά ένα περιοδικό. Εγώ συνδρομητής (και με υπόλοιπο συνδρομής όταν έκλεισε), διάβαζα ένα τεύχος, και είχα μια ενημέρωση. Δεν έχουμε όλοι τον χρόνο και την διάθεση να περιδιαβούμε σε 100 sites για να δούμε τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις.

----------


## Helix

Το επιχείρημα του χρόνου και της διάθεσης είναι άκυρο, μπορεί κάποιος να ισχυριστεί αντ' αυτού ότι δεν έχει χρόνο και διάθεση να διαβάσει ένα περιοδικό.

----------


## Veldrin

Επειδή με κάνατε να νοσταλγήσω περασμένες εποχές άτιμα παιδιά, μερικά τεύχη (κάπου που δεν εντόπισα βρίσκονται και RAM) από την προσωπική μου συλλογή. Έτσι για ιστορικούς λόγους.

----------


## phantom77

> Ότι και να λέμε, το ιντερνετ δεν αντικαθιστά ένα περιοδικό. Εγώ συνδρομητής (και με υπόλοιπο συνδρομής όταν έκλεισε), διάβαζα ένα τεύχος, και είχα μια ενημέρωση. Δεν έχουμε όλοι τον χρόνο και την διάθεση να περιδιαβούμε σε 100 sites για να δούμε τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις.


Αυτό που μου λείπει πλέον είναι η ποικιλία, όσο παράξενο και αν ακούγεται. Με τα το RAM και Pixel, έπαιρνα το μηνιαίο τεύχος και είχα 30 μέρες για  να το ξεκοκαλίσω. Αναγκαστικά διάβαζα όλα τα άρθρα, ακόμα και αν δεν φαινόταν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, ανακαλύπτοντας έτσι διάφορα πράγματα με τα οποία δεν είχα σκεφτεί να ασχοληθώ.
Τώρα με το δίκτυο, ναι μεν βρίσκω αμέσως αυτό που ψάχνω αλλά βρίσκω μόνο αυτό. Σπάνια θα μπω σε κάποιο site για να διαβάσω για πράγματα που δεν με ενδιαφέρουν άμεσα.




> Το επιχείρημα του χρόνου και της διάθεσης είναι άκυρο, μπορεί κάποιος να ισχυριστεί αντ' αυτού ότι δεν έχει χρόνο και διάθεση να διαβάσει ένα περιοδικό.


Εγώ πάντως νιώθω οτι χάνω πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο πηγαίνοντας απο site σε site. Άσε που χρόνο για περιοδικό βρίσκεις. Το παίρνεις μαζί σου στην κρεβατοκάμαρα, στο "θρόνο" (εκεί κι αν έχω διαβάσει τεύχη  :Razz:  ) και δεν ανησυχείς για καλώδια και βραχυκυκλώματα. 
Και δεν μπορώ να συνηθίσω με τίποτα το landscape μετα απο τόσα χρόνια ανάγνωσης σε portrait  :Razz: 

Ξέρω, ξέρω...πρέπει να πάρω tablet...

----------


## petasis

> Το επιχείρημα του χρόνου και της διάθεσης είναι άκυρο, μπορεί κάποιος να ισχυριστεί αντ' αυτού ότι δεν έχει χρόνο και διάθεση να διαβάσει ένα περιοδικό.


Πάντα υπάρχει χρόνος για ένα περιοδικό. Έστω και αν είναι στο μέρος που ακόμα και ο βασιλιάς πηγαίνει μόνος του.  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> στο "θρόνο" (εκεί κι αν έχω διαβάσει τεύχη  )


Και ποιος δεν έχει... Πόσο angry birds να παίξεις πια;; Καταντάει και βαρετό...  :Razz:

----------


## tiffany

Θα ήθελα πάντως να έρθουν σε PDF για κατέβασμα. Ειδικά τα τεύχη της δεκαετίας του '90 ήταν απίστευτα. Κάθε τεύχος ήταν θησαυρός. Έγινε τότε το μεγάλο μπαμ με τα Windows 95, είχες τα "διαστημικά" MAC, έσκασε και το Linux και σε κάθε τεύχος διάβαζες απίστευτα πράγματα.

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μία επιστολή προς τον ΔΟΛ και τους υπόλοιπους εκδότες εκείνης της εποχής να δώσουν τα περιοδικά τους στην κοινότητα; Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα και το National Geographic το κάνει εδώ και χρόνια αυτό.

----------


## kinq1

Για τους νοσταλγούς, στο www.retromaniax.gr υπάρχουν σκαναρισμένα τα τεύχη του περιοδικού PIXEL

----------


## BOEING

Βαρετό περιοδικό ήταν πάντα. Μόνο τον πρώτο καιρό που έγραφε ο Δήμου έιχε μια ζωντάνια (κυρίως επειδή του την έλεγαν κάτι εξυπνάκηδες της εποχής) αλλα μετά πήρε τον κατήφορο.
Μέχρι προσφάτως οι μεγάλες του προσφορές προς τους αναγνώστες ήταν τίποτα άθλια ελληνικής παραγωγής προγράμματα για κλειδώματα, ασφάλεια, οικιακά έξοδα και οδηγίες για το πως να συμπληρώνουμε το Ε9. Έλεος.

----------


## phantom77

Βαρετό μπορεί να ήταν αλλα έμαθα πολλά απο αυτό την προηγούμενη δεκαετία. Τότε είχε καλά και αναλυτικά άρθρα.

Όσο για τα CD, τότε έδινε καλά πραγματάκια. Την εποχή του dial-up, απο αυτό πήρα την πρώτη μου διανομή Linux (Mandrake, αν το θυμάμαι σωστά) και διάφορα προγράμματα επεξεργασίας εικόνας και βίντεο. Με την ευκολία του DSL που έχουμε τώρα, θα ήταν λίγο αστείο να δίνει πρόγραμμα του μπορει να τα κατεβάσει ο καθένας σε 5 λεπτά και έτσι επικεντρώθηκε σε δικές του παραγωγές που δεν κυκλοφορούσαν αλλού.

----------


## BOEING

> Βαρετό μπορεί να ήταν αλλα έμαθα πολλά ... επικεντρώθηκε σε δικές του παραγωγές που δεν κυκλοφορούσαν αλλού.


Καλά, σίγουρα όλοι όσοι το διάβαζαν έμαθαν κάτι αλλα...  και τον Καζαμία να ανοίξουμε τώρα πάλι κάτι θα βρούμε να μάθουμε όλοι.
Προσωπικά έχω αγοράσει και φυλάξει όλα τα τεύχη απο το 1993 μέχρι περίπου και το 2005.
Κρίνοντάς το τώρα με δεδομένες τις συνθήκες των ετών που εγώ το διάβαζα έχω να πώ πως:

- Έγινε επιτυχημένο γιατι απλώς έπαιζε μπάλα μόνο του στον χώρο
- Μαζί με τα αδέρφια CGO και HiTech αποτέλεσαν το γαιδούρι, το μαστίγιο και το καρότο στον χώρο των περιοδικών τεχνολογίας την εποχή της παντοκρατορίας του Λαμπράκη με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται για τον όγκο των διαφημιστικών που σχεδόν έφταναν να είναι το μισό περιοδικό.
- Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα για ποιόν λόγο το RAM δεν έφτιαξε ολοκληρωμένη σελίδα. Ακόμα και εκείνη η μπακαλο-σελίδα που υπήρχε έδινε μόνο τα excelόφυλλα απο τα συγκριτικά και πολλές φορές υπήρχε πρόβλημα να κατεβάσεις ακόμα και αυτά. Να είσαι "το Νο1 περιοδικό πληροφορικής" στην περίοδο που γεννιέται και "ανθεί" το διαδίκτυο στην Ελλάδα και να μην έχεις σελίδα!! 
Σαν να πηγαίνεις να αγοράσεις παπούτσια απο μαγαζί χωρίς βιτρίνα. Σαν ντιλιβεράδικο χωρίς τιμοκατάλογο.
- Όσο για τα άθλια cd/dvd που έδινε πιστεύω πως απλώς ήταν θέμα καρμιριάς και υπερφίαλης αυτοπεποίθησης. Θα σκέφτονταν "αφού έτσι και αλιώς θα το αγοράσουν που θα το αγοράσουν το περιοδικό... που να γεμίζουμε dvd". Την στιγμή που άλλα μικρότερα περιοδικούλια έδιναν 2 dvd και πάλι δεν τους έφτανε ο χώρος.. το RAM σφύριζε κλέφτικα.
- Στοιχηματίζω πως είχαν πολύ γατόνια λογιστές (εε.. για να δουλεύουν για τον Λαμπράκη, τί άλλο θα ήταν) και είχαν αναπτύξει εφαρμογούλες για την δήλωση φόρου γι'αυτό και τόσα χρόνια μας είχαν ταράξει με τα eTax, TaxNet, Δήλωση Φόρου τα οποία πλάσαραν λές και απευθύνονταν αποκλειστικά σε λογιστές. Κάθε μήνα καινούρια έκδοση για την "Δήλωση φόρου" στο περιοδικό, έλεος!
- Ακόμα ενα κατεστημένο ήταν , σε έντυπη μορφή. Το ξέρω πως δεν ήμουν αναγκασμένος να το αγοράσω, το ξέρω πως οι εκδόσεις του ΔΟΛ δεν ήταν/είναι αφιλοκερδής εταιρεία αλλα όμως και εγώ απο την μεριά μου δεν δέχομαι συναισθηματισμούς για "το ιστορικό περιοδικό" και "τις ωραίες εποχές".

"Σκασίλα μου και αν καείς / και οι στάχτες σου αν σκορπίσουν"  που λέει και το ποίημα.

----------


## Helix

> - Έγινε επιτυχημένο γιατι απλώς έπαιζε μπάλα μόνο του στον χώρο


Καλά, ότι έπαιζε μόνο του μην το λες. Πάντα υπήρχαν λίγα ή περισσότερα εναλλακτικά και πολύ καλά περιοδικά του χώρου, απλώς για κάποιο αδιευκρίνηστο λόγο (βαρύγδουπο όνομα; ) είχε καταξιωθεί στην συνείδηση του ελληνικού κοινού ως ταυτόσιμο της έννοιας της πληροφορικής.

----------


## xekarfotos11

Κάπου το 2000 ~ 2002 το εγκαταλλειψαμε όλοι άλλο ένα θύμα της εξέλιξης ... Με ένα tablet δεν χρειάζεσαι το περιοδικό ... Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα

----------


## dpa2006

RIP για το RAM,θα μπορούσε να μεταβεί στην ψηφιακή εποχή ως ηλεκτρονικό για pc,tablet,smartphone.
ήταν πρωτοπόρο για την εποχή του αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια είχε χάσει την πρωτιά.

----------


## stathisdrama

γεια σας , μήπως εχετε τα ramkid. μηπως μπορειται να μου πειτε που να ψαξω? ευχαριστω.

----------


## civil

To MicroMad  το θυμαστε?
Τπ επαιρνα εναλλαξ με το Pixel.....
Ειχε  ερασιτεχνικο στησιμο αλλα μου αρεσε καπως περισσοτερο...
Ναι και το RAM αγοραζα...
 :Smile:

----------


## Cyanide84

Τι μου θυμίσατε. Κάποτε με τι λαχτάρα αγόραζα ή περίμενα να αγοράσω κάθε μήνα το RAM. Τα μάζευα κιόλας αλλά νομίζω έχουν πεταχτεί πλέον.

----------


## Occultist

Πολύ νοσταλγικό άρθρο, να το διαβάζεις με 90s τραγούδια  :One thumb up: . 
Πάντα το RAM σου έδινε την εντύπωσε ότι εκεί θα δούλευαν τρελοί κομπιουτεράδες και γατόνια που το πήγαιναν στο επόμενο level και ήθελες λίγο να τους μοιάσεις αν το διάβαζες. Η αποτυχία προσαρμογής στα νέα δεδομένα μάλλον έδειξε ότι ούτε καινοτόμοι υπήρχαν, ούτε τρελά μυαλά, αλλά μάλλον αρνητές των εξελίξεων και γέροι, ίσως βέβαια και η κακή διοίκηση να ευνούχισε τέτοιες φιλόδοξες προσπάθειες.  Το περιοδικό μπορούσε άνετα να προσαρμοστεί στο ξέφρενο Web 2.0 και τα social media και να επιβιώσει, πουλώντας καλά το brand name του σε μια εποχή που το ίντερνετ μπήκε σε κάθε σπίτι ενώ αρχικά ήταν προνόμιο των χομπίστων, αλλά φευ.  Παντού έβλεπες μια γεροντίλα και συντηρητισμό την τελευταία δεκαετία (θυμάμαι αρθρογράφο να λέει, "καλά είναι τα XP ρε παιδιά, αλλά πολύ χρώμα, λες και είμαστε σε παιδική χαρά", ή έναν άλλο να λέει, "ανάθεμα και αν καταλαβαίνει κανείς τι χρησιμότητα έχει ένα blog, τι έχει πια να πει ο μέσος χρήστης?" (που να'ξερες κακόμοιρε πόσο τα social media και η αυτοαναφορικότητα θα κυριαρχούσε την επόμενη δεκαετία...).

Ναι υπάρχει συναισθηματισμός για μας τους τότε αναγνώστες, αλλά πιο πολύ λόγω του ότι μας θυμίζει μια πιο αθώα( :Wink:  νεανική μας εποχή, κατά τ' άλλα το περιοδικό ήταν τίγκα στην αλαζονεία αλλά και πάλι το ανεχόσουν διότι έλεγες, να'το το κεντρικό θέμα Windows 2000, XP! Σε δημόσια βιβλιοθήκη πήγαινες και το πρώτο περιοδικό που βούταγες ήταν αυτό. Τέλος, θυμάμαι πάντα έκραζαν την οπισθοδρομικότητα της Ελλάδας στη διείσδυση του ίντερνετ. Τελικά αυτή ήρθε για τα καλά με τις ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και έφερε και την ταφόπλακα του περιοδικού σε συνδυασμό με την ύφεση που διανύουμε.

----------

